# SR20DET turbo size?



## Guest (Aug 26, 2002)

Here we go i recently aquired an SR20DET to replace my SR20 that has 102+ thousand miles on it and am curious as to how much and of what size of a turbo can be placed on this engine without seriously damaging it. I wish to be included in the world of boost and am still learning the do's and dont's about this motor and car.


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

Go here! Hit the Search button and type in Turbo! You will enjoy!

www.sr20deforum.com


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

trance34 said:


> *Go here! Hit the Search button and type in Turbo! You will enjoy!
> 
> www.sr20deforum.com *



Agreed


Brian


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

You can run just about any turbo you want on your DET. Most people choose the T3/T04E only becasue it can make some pretty big HP figures and still remain street driven. The T28 is another possibility that has great spool and has teh ability to produce up to 300 hp.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2002)

Kewl i was wonerding about that...now street driven is a deffinite. i really want to educate myself before i take on this endevor i really like what i have seen so far in these forums. I am finding the more i ask the more i am feeling a part of this community. I like the big Hp turbos and would like to install a high quality system onto this enginme. I would really like to know what other people have done and what the ulitimate results of the metemorphasis from stock to turbo are....i see alot of people talk about it but i havent really seen for myself the true gains from point a-z.
Thanx again for the great replys

Keep up the great work



coming soon to a dragstrip near you.......SSJSENTRA


----------



## Victorious (Jun 13, 2002)

Here's a copy of a post made by Lyn Labahn. It is in thesr20 dedforums.com Archive, btw Unfortunately, it doesn't include T28 setups.

JWT ECU
370cc injectors
T25 turbo
Bluebird DET Manifold
OEM or Custom Downpipe
Some sort of OEM BOV
Hotshot Intercooler with piping
3inch exhaust
Manual Boost Controller
ACT Street/Strip Clutch

If you crave more power, here would be a good ~320WHP setup:

JWT ECU
Cobra MAF
FMAX/Protech/Redline Manifold
T3/T04E hybrid with Stage III .63 A/R turbine housing and .50 A/R 50trim
compressor housing
MSD 50lb/hr injectors
FTF or JWT fuel rail
HKS or TiAL Wastegate
HKS, Greddy, TiAL BOV
Walbro or 300ZX TT Fuel pump
Electronic Boost Controller (People seem to like the Greddy Profec B around
here)
2.5 inch Downpipe should be ok, bigger is better though
3 inch exhaust
Strong Clutch, equivalent to ACT ExtremePP with HD Disk
Large Spearco Intercooler

If you are looking to reaplace your front tires every other week, here is a good ~400HP Setup, this is the limit of the stock bottom end:

JWT ECU with 4bar fuel program
Cobra MAF
FMAX/Protech/Redline Manifold
T3/T04E hybrid with Stage III .82 A/R turbine housing and .50 A/R 50trim
compressor housing
JWT S3 cams
MSD 50lb/hr injectors
New Fuel Pressure Regulator
FTF or JWT fuel rail
HKS or TiAL Wastegate
HKS, Greddy, TiAL BOV
Walbro or 300ZX TT Fuel pump
Electronic Boost Controller
3 inch Downpipe
3 inch exhaust
ACT ExtremePP with HD Disk, or 6 puck
Large Spearco Intercooler
Aquamist Water Injection
MSD 6A Ignition

Here is a setup that should get you 500HP, I think you would be nuts to run this on the street:

JWT ECU with 4bar fuel program
Cobra MAF
FMAX/Protech/Redline Manifold
T3/T04E hybrid with Stage V .82 A/R turbine housing and .60 A/R 57 trim
compressor housing
JWT C1 cams
JWT Springs and Titanium retainers
Cam gears
MSD 72lb/hr injectors
New Fuel Pressure Regulator
FTF or JWT fuel rail
HKS or TiAL Wastegate
HKS, Greddy, TiAL BOV
Walbro or 300ZX TT Fuel pump
Electronic Boost Controller
3 inch Downpipe
3 or 3.5 inch exhaust
Strong Clutch, equivalent to ACT ExtremePP with HD Disk
Large Spearco Intercooler
Aquamist Water Injection
O2 Induction Stage II Intake Manifold
JWT Headwork
Arais Forged Pistons
Crower of equivalent rods
MSD 6A Ignition

If you plan on holding up a Federal Bank, Slingin Rock or inherited great wealth, this could probably net you 700HP, but it is purely a guess!

MoTeC Engine management (AEM has a cool one coming out soon!)
3 Bar MAP sensor
Custom Equal length exhaust manifold
HKS 50mm SS Wastegate
TIAL BOV
Very large turbo, something like a T78, or T88
4inch open downpipe
JWT C1 cams
JWT Spring and Titanium retainers
Custom Fuel Rail with 8 injectors
Aeromotive 1000HP fuel pump
Massive Air to Water Intercooler
Aquamist Water Injection
Custom Intake manifold with large plenum
Custom Spec 7.5:1 pistons
Titanium Rods
JUN Stroker Kit
DPR Headwork
Enlarged Valves
MSD 7A Ignition
Dodge 3500 Cummins Diesel Pulling a 25' trailer with 30 SR20 transmissions

__________________


----------

